# What is the average positive urine test day after day 5 ET?



## WRITETOVON (Nov 27, 2011)

Hello Ladies,

I am on day 9 and have a one track mind. They said the 2ww would be hard, but OMG! It's REALLY hard!!! 

I have been trying to find information about the average day that ladies get a positive after a day 5 transfer. 

I have been testing for a couple of days now, and obviously negative so far. I have read that a lot of women have positives by now, is that common? Or are they rare? 

xxx


----------



## Batleybump (May 2, 2011)

Hey, i tested 8dp5dt and got a very strong positive, this was actually 5days before my OTD. I did this because i have read on so many websites that you can test 9dp5dt but obviously this is not the case for everyone as some people have slow implanters. My current clinic don't do hcg blood test for nhs patients so i got my gp to do one also at 8dp5dt and result was 261, which means i could probably have got a positive at 5dp5dt.

I would suggest to keep testing every other day til your OTD as it could change to positive overnight and you may not have enough hcg to be picked up. Can i ask what test you are using as the First Response Early Response are definately the best 

Good luck and hope you get your bfp soon.

lucy  x


----------



## WRITETOVON (Nov 27, 2011)

Hello Batleybump,

I have been using first response 6 days earlier tests. I have been making sure I don't drink too much, because I do drink a lot of water and herbal tea. 

I didn't think English Drs gave the HCG blood tests. Are the results instant or do you have to wait?

xx


----------



## Batleybump (May 2, 2011)

With mine the line came up after about 1 minute but think it says you should wait for 3??

My doctor is lovely i just made an app and said i had just had ivf and i want an hcg blood test to know for sure if it had worked, so perhaps you could ask your gp that way you would know for sure.

Wouldn't give up though honey especially if your clinic say to test at 14days past as I've seen loads of people on threads that have had such a low level of hcg that it wasn't picked up on a pee test til later and they have had healthy babies  xx


----------



## WRITETOVON (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi Batleybump,

I meant do you have to wait for blood test results, or are they instant? 

xx


----------



## Batleybump (May 2, 2011)

Ooh sorry...  i called my clinic next day and they had results xx


----------



## WRITETOVON (Nov 27, 2011)

Dear Batleybump,

Thats not too long of a wait. I will see if I can get a test somewhere on Monday. 

Thanks x


----------



## Batleybump (May 2, 2011)

Your welcome. Good luck hun xxx


----------



## WRITETOVON (Nov 27, 2011)

Hello,

I am on a day 11 BFN today, so I rang a private clinic and have a blood test in the morn at 8.30am, I get the results at lunch time. £58 well spent, so I can get on with my life either way. 

Thanks for the idea. 

xx


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey hun,just wanted to wish u lots of luck,just beware though that u will need to get 2 blood tests done just to see that its doubling as it should be!!I never got one done cos I personally think its pointless cos regardless of the result there is nothin u can do!!I tested 12 days after a 2 day transfer and got a bfn but next nite got bfp so really can change overnight!!

Jenna xx


----------



## WRITETOVON (Nov 27, 2011)

Dear Jen,

If I get a positive blood test, I will definitely go back for a 2nd blood test. 

Congrats on your BFP! I will of course be doing another urine test in the morning   

xxx


----------

